# Cube Meet in Ottawa, Canada (Sun Sep.13th)



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2015)

There will be a cube meet on Sunday September 13th in the food court of St. Laurent shopping center!
It will last approximately from 1pm to 4pm or so. We will cube and have fun in Ottawa. I also hope to talk to different people who were hoping to organize competitions in the area to hopefully get our efforts coordinated!

Please come and bring your cubing friends if you're in the area, it would be great to see you there


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 31, 2015)

As you already know, I'll be there. 

Anyone have any spare stickers they are willing to sell?


----------



## samuelqwe (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll try to be there!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 31, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> I'll try to be there!



Awesome! Do you have any other friends who cube? The more the merrier!


----------



## samuelqwe (Aug 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Awesome! Do you have any other friends who cube? The more the merrier!



Actually, I do. I'll talk to them and see if they want to come.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 31, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> Actually, I do. I'll talk to them and see if they want to come.



Great! (I already asked Adam and he said hes coming)


----------



## qwertycuber (Aug 31, 2015)

OMG, I have to be there!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 31, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> OMG, I have to be there!!



woohoo more ppl!


----------



## qwertycuber (Aug 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woohoo more ppl!



Plus, my bro is going there too.

P.S. Im telling my friends about this too.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 1, 2015)

I haven't been on the speedsolving forum in ages. Good thing my email lets me know if I get personal messages. I'll definitely consider coming. Could use a break and go somewhere without kids in tow. But need to get hubby to agree to babysit. That'll be a little harder.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 4, 2015)

From the Cubing Out Loud facebook page:

_We have a special offer for those in the Ottawa area. The cubers in Ottawa are having a meet up on Sept 13. If you place an order by Tuesday September 8th and use the discount code "OttawaMeetup2015", you won't be charged for shipping and we'll send your order to the organizers so you can pick it up at the meet up.
Sound good? Don't wait! We have to ship it by Wednesday morning to make sure it gets there in time._

view on cubing out loud


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 4, 2015)

aww, too bad I live 8 hrs away


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> From the Cubing Out Loud facebook page:
> 
> _We have a special offer for those in the Ottawa area. The cubers in Ottawa are having a meet up on Sept 13. If you place an order by Tuesday September 8th and use the discount code "OttawaMeetup2015", you won't be charged for shipping and we'll send your order to the organizers so you can pick it up at the meet up.
> Sound good? Don't wait! We have to ship it by Wednesday morning to make sure it gets there in time._
> ...



Will we be able to buy at the mall, instead of buying at the website?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> Will we be able to buy at the mall, instead of buying at the website?



If you like, you can select it on the site in advance (but not order it), tell me (and I'll order it), bring it to the meet and you pay me there.


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 4, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> If you like, you can select it on the site in advance (but not order it), tell me (and I'll order it), bring it to the meet and you pay me there.



thanks!


----------



## neonorangehats (Sep 5, 2015)

Will be there for sure. Thanks Antoine for making this an official thing!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2015)

I just learned I will be a little late getting there, probably about ~1:30, so don't get worried if you get there and I'm not there yet


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 5, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I just learned I will be a little late getting there, probably about ~1:30, so don't get worried if you get there and I'm not there yet



no worries. I'll be early (probably 12:30 ish) and I'll try to find a good/big/multiple tables.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 6, 2015)

A reminder that you have to order the cubes online, or let me know which you want by Tuesday, or else they will not be at the meet.


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yesss! Thanks so much Antoine! I'll hopefully be there!


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 8, 2015)

Anyone going have extra stickers? Ill pay 2-3$ for a set of 3x3 stickers.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 8, 2015)

MJCuber8595 said:


> Anyone going have extra stickers? Ill pay 2-3$ for a set of 3x3 stickers.



I need stickers too xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2015)

The cubes just got here this afternoon. Man, that was pretty close!



MJCuber8595 said:


> Anyone going have extra stickers? Ill pay 2-3$ for a set of 3x3 stickers.





PenguinsDontFly said:


> I need stickers too xD



Okay, I've got a bunch, hopefully I'll remember to bring them 

EDIT: I just discovered a "prizes bag" in the package. That means that we'll be giving away a Gans 357 (with extra set of stickers), an Mf8 sq-1 (oh why can't I keep that one), a bottle of Maru lube, and lanyards! Make sure to attend if you want to have a chance to win one of these great prizes. I suspect we'll have a draw for them around 3 o'clock (but don't quote me on this).


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 12, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 12, 2015)

Stickers would be cool. Which shades do you have?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2015)

MJCuber8595 said:


> Stickers would be cool. Which shades do you have?



I'm not really sure, I'll just bring a bunch.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2015)

Soooooo

It seems I don't have my 3x3/OH main anymore (the OH WR avg cube)!
It's a black Weilong with cubesmith square-ish stickers (not the same as in the WR average). It looks like this, except slightly worse stickers. Anyone that was there, please check your stuff in case you have it! And also please ask all your friends that were there if they have it too, this is very important to me.

EDIT: I now know who has it. It's fine now.


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 14, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Soooooo
> 
> It seems I don't have my 3x3/OH main anymore (the OH WR avg cube)!
> It's a black Weilong with cubesmith square-ish stickers (not the same as in the WR average). It looks like this, except slightly worse stickers. Anyone that was there, please check your stuff in case you have it! And also please ask all your friends that were there if they have it too, this is very important to me.



I just checked in my bag, but sorry, it isn't there.


----------



## samuelqwe (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't think I have it though, i'll check and, if I find it, i'll say it here.


----------



## solojer (Sep 14, 2015)

I checked with PoopyCuber, and it's not in his bag either.


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not sure but I saw some non-cuber people playing with some cubes where you were sitting while you were selling cubes. They could have took it, but this is just a theory.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 14, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> I'm not sure but I saw some non-cuber people playing with some cubes where you were sitting while you were selling cubes. They could have took it, but this is just a theory.



lol nice theory but



> I now know who has it. It's fine now.


----------

